# Are feelers entitled to more feelings than thinkers?



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

This morning as I was drinking milk it crossed my mind how feelers like to act entitled with how they go on about their feelings, whereas thinkers like to keep a low profile with regards to their feelings.

Is it because feelers feel entitled to share their feelings, whichever the form? Are feelers entitled to more feelings and more glorious displays thereof, because they are slaves to their dom and aux Fi and Fe?


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I think feelers feel more so they have more to feelings to share. I like being around feelers because they are people oriented and can teach me how to get in touch with emotions.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I don't connect _feelings_ with the F dichotomy.
Sharing feelings might indicate extraversion to me but that's probably a stretch anyway.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

Better Call Santa said:


> This morning as I was drinking milk it crossed my mind how feelers like to act entitled with how they go on about their feelings, whereas thinkers like to keep a low profile with regards to their feelings.
> 
> Is it because feelers feel entitled to share their feelings, whichever the form? Are feelers entitled to more feelings and more glorious displays thereof, because they are slaves to their dom and aux Fi and Fe?


Umm... I'm not sure that entitled is the word for it. I think they may come across that way to you though because they are more aware of their feelings (or just act more on them) than thinkers are (or do).

Really though, feelers could say the same thing about thinkers and 'logic'. It really isn't a mater of entitlement. It is more of a matter of which they utilize more.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think sharing one's own feelings is necessarily related to being a Feeler. It may have more to do with other factors such as one's attitude toward emotions, attachment style and trust, and whether one feels it's socially appropriate to share one's own feelings. Someone raised in a family or culture that never talked about feelings, or where they would be punished for expressing emotion, regardless of their type will probably not be very communicative about their feelings. And someone raised in a family or culture that encouraged emotional expression is likely to be more expressive. It's entirely possible for a Feeler to never talk about their own feelings, and it's even possible for them to not be very aware of their feelings, but still prefer Feeling over Thinking in terms of decision making.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Better Call Santa said:


> This morning as I was drinking milk it crossed my mind how feelers like to act entitled with how they go on about their feelings, whereas thinkers like to keep a low profile with regards to their feelings.
> 
> Is it because feelers feel entitled to share their feelings, whichever the form? Are feelers entitled to more feelings and more glorious displays thereof, because they are slaves to their dom and aux Fi and Fe?


Sure why not, but no more than thinkers go on about their Intellect (even the dim wits)


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes. I noticed a lot of feelers tend to get self-righteous as if they deserve more respect and diligence because somehow their needs matter more. 

BUT thinkers often feel as though they're allowed to be assholes because they're aware of it, and therefore it excuses asshole-ish behavior.


----------



## Bumfuzzle (Sep 10, 2016)

From my experience (which is obviously super valid and applies to all individuals), extroverts are the ones that share their feelings more often. Yes, even the thinkers.

But on these boards, I'd agree that F-types believe their feelings should come above all else. They also seem to have this weird competition going on where everyone tries to be the most morally superior?

On the other hand, thinkers seem to use their type as an excuse to be assholes, and I think there's some pressure on them to _not_ express feelings - lest they be accused of being one of those dreaded mistypes.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

To me the distinction is that thinkers doubt the relevance of their emotions, unless really strong, and so tend to downplay others' emotions as well. 

Feelers are aware of the facts and can think and reason just as well, my sense is feelers believe emotions are the good stuff -- it's why we are alive and to ignore them is foolish. So the focus is on the emotions rather than the reason in most situations. 

Also it's on a continuous scale so there's people at both extremes and people that balance reason and feelings well, which is the ideal I would imagine. Well, depends on the situation and the circumstances I suppose.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

We obviously _are_ more entitled (not to feelings lol just overall... more entitled), but you got the slave-thing the wrong way around which makes me doubt the accuracy of this whole spiel, not to mention it is usually rational people™ who whine about their sentiments being misunderstood so perhaps they should feel a bit _more_ entitled to their feelings and own up to it instead of expecting people to tip-toe around their feelings out of sensitivity and fear of consequences.

Mind you, expressing such entitlement _sometimes_ is a cue for others to do so as well, so unless if it makes you _too _uncomfortable then go ahead.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Better Call Santa said:


> This morning as I was drinking milk it crossed my mind how feelers like to act entitled with how they go on about their feelings, whereas thinkers like to keep a low profile with regards to their feelings.
> 
> Is it because feelers feel entitled to share their feelings, whichever the form? Are feelers entitled to more feelings and more glorious displays thereof, because they are slaves to their dom and aux Fi and Fe?


thinkers go on with thoughts (especially Te), feelers go on about their feelings (especially Fe). Each valuing what they have preference (and therefor expertise/comfort) in. 

Fi is your inferior trait (as ESTJ), so it would seem natural to have Fi related subjects be your trigger.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

T = logical protocol
F = inter/exterpersonal protocol (i.e. relating biochemically with someone thus "feeling" they can relate with someone emotionally)

As an "feeler" I would say no. Feelers are not any more entitled to express their gifts any more than thinkers can. I tend to find feelers and thinkers with an over-glorified sense of ability are underdeveloped and are trying overcompensate to hide their weaknesses.


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm almost positive I'm a Feeler. I also have BPD so I do feel my emotions more intensely than other people may feel their's. With that being said, I don't think any one type is more 'entitled' than the next. I think Thinkers can often be dismissive of feelings and emotions and my more "logical" friends may be likely to undermine the role their own emotions have in forming their beliefs, values, and opinions. High emotional intelligence is a virtue and it's importance in daily life can often be understated.

The Thinkers I know are more likely to be defensive and combative. They are less expressive sometimes, but not necessarily more enigmatic because of it. My Feeler friends undermine themselves whereas my Thinker friends can overstate their importance and dominate topics that are thought to be more 'intellectual'. 

Introverts may see Extroverts are more vapid. Intuitive people may feel that Sensors are more shallow. Thinkers may think that Feelers are less smart. The truth isn't so black and white I've found. Fact-checking, common sense, extensive research, these are all good things. But, Feelers often have insight when it comes to human nature, which is obviously unpredictable sometimes. I wish the Thinkers I knew would open up more. I feel like it would bring down their stress levels but I also realize that it can be difficult to allow yourself the vulnerability if you're, let's say, an INTJ.


----------

